# Mystery snail eggs clutch



## azreale (Feb 24, 2008)

My purple mystery snail just laid an egg clutch last night and I've never had one before. I was just wondering it seems pretty wet like the water drops keep forming and beading off of it. I'm not sure if this is okay, I know that it is supposed to remain moist but that the babies can drown if it gets too wet. I'm hoping this is okay because I really didn't want to move it. Also anyone know possible colors I could get? The male is bright Yellow and she is the color of a purple onion.


----------



## jmelissa82 (Apr 3, 2008)

I am very new to all of this so don't hold anything against me. But I had a mystery snail before, and apparently it was carrying because about a week after i got her, there were a few teeny tiny things moving around. At first I thought it was some kinda parasite, but within days i could see they were baby snails. I was so stoked, because i thought they were the cutest thing. That all changed very quickly, before these were even half the size of my pinky nail i had more and then more and more. I started removing the eggs from my tank, but it wasntenough. I eventually had to flush out my whole tank. It got ridiculous really quick. Just something to think about, unless you are actually breeding them. And I am sure they will be fine where they are, mother knows best after all. Mine laid them anywhere from the corners of the glass in the water, slighty above the water, the underisdes of plants, ornaments, and the heater cord. Nothing was off limits to these guys!!


----------

